# Naughty little Cockapoo!!!



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Naughty Cockapoo!!!*

Just been reading this article about Bobby the Cockapoo who after leaping off a cliff amazingly survived!! Just thought I would share just to warn everyone to be extra careful when walking their little monkeys in these kind of places! 

The heading says cocker spaniel but then later on mentions he is in fact a Cockapoo.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ved-100ft-cliff-fall-saved-lifeboat-crew.html

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG Naughty Bobby ... His owners must have been besides themselves..


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> PMG Naughty Bobby ... His owners must have been besides themselves..


I know! I can't imagine!! He looks quite proud of his bandage awww


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Naughty big Cockapoo! He looks huge! 

Thank you for posting it is something rhat i am worrying about this weekend as I am off to Cornwall! :jumping: 

There is a lovely wooded walk along the cliff tops but in places it is quite close to the edge. There are also lots of bunnies that hide along the hedgerow which I am sure Daisy will love to chase. I will be assessing it from a dog owners perspective on this holiday but will be super careful!  I don't fancy there being a thread about me next week losing Daisy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he's a big cockapoo!...poor boy, so glad he is going to be fine.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my god!!! I can not imagine how his poor owners must have felt when he went over the edge and having to wait to see if he was ok.

Thank god he's ok and i agree he's a big cockapoo!!!!

x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Read this on the DM website at 3am when it said Labradoodle, obviously changed during the day but he's a massive cockapoo


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

When my mum was pregnant with me, she was walking our Springer spaniel Barney along a coast path above Gunwalloe beach in Cornwall. He chased a bird and fell off the cliff (not a 100ft) but probably about 30-40ft. Mum had to waddle down in a blind panic as she could see Barney lying on his side on the sand. Apparently people rushed to help her down to the beach as they had seen it happen. Whilst everyone was crowded round him thinking he was a goner, another dog came bounding over and sniffed and nudged his face. Mum said he just bounced back up after being unconscious for a good 5 minutes! After a vet check up, he was announced it was absolutely fine and was just suffering from a mild concussion!! Mum went into labour a couple of days later!!  

Sarah - just keep lil Daisy on a lead near the coast paths. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I read this and thought the same, Buddy loves chaseing birds and to be honest its probably something he'd do!!
Its amazing Bobby survived it must be because cockapoos are so bouncy lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> When my mum was pregnant with me, she was walking our Springer spaniel Barney along a coast path above Gunwalloe beach in Cornwall. He chased a bird and fell off the cliff (not a 100ft) but probably about 30-40ft. Mum had to waddle down in a blind panic as she could see Barney lying on his side on the sand. Apparently people rushed to help her down to the beach as they had seen it happen. Whilst everyone was crowded round him thinking he was a goner, another dog came bounding over and sniffed and nudged his face. Mum said he just bounced back up after being unconscious for a good 5 minutes! After a vet check up, he was announced it was absolutely fine and was just suffering from a mild concussion!! Mum went into labour a couple of days later!!
> 
> Sarah - just keep lil Daisy on a lead near the coast paths. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time x


Oh my goodness! How scary for your Mum especially heavily pregnant!  So glad to hear that Barney was fine and funny that it took another dog to bring him around! 

We are taking the long line for the cliff top walks and she will be fine on the beaches. I can't wait to see her running around on the beach!  x


----------

